# So Excited We Forgot To Check In



## Sir Campselot (Feb 15, 2009)

Big Texas Howdy from Sir and Lady Campselot,









We bought our first TT at the Houston RV Show on February 14th. It's a 2009 OUTBACK 268RL with expected ETA at the end of March. Joined OUTBACKERS.COM on February 15th at 1:50am and began reading and posting. So we will officially be OUTBACKERS next month. Until then I guess we are "GONNA-BE" OUTBACKERS. We really enjoy reading and learning from all of you here in the forum and hope to hit the ground running.

HAPPY CAMPING!








Curtis and Donna
2009 268RL Russet (ON ORDER)


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Official welcome!

Glad to have you with us. Especially another Texan!

Mark


----------



## Path4ground (Sep 14, 2008)

Welcome to the group!! Glad your are with us!!


----------



## Dan Borer (Feb 6, 2009)

We are in the same boat. The Sydney 29RLS is set for delivery the first week in March so we got a new Ford last weekend. This is going to be exciting!

Dan and Shirley in So Cal


----------



## leaderdogmom (Feb 14, 2009)

Welcome from another "Gonna-be" outbacker. We purchased our 321FRL fifth wheel on Feb 13th. It too is on order, and should be in mid march. It is replacing our Jayco266 TT, which our DD is buying from us. The outbacker will be our third trailer, but our first FW. Can't wait til camping season is here!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome...Welcome...Welcome.

Glad you found us.









Congrats on the new Outback. You're going to LOVE it.


----------



## psychodad (Dec 9, 2008)

Welcome to the group. Can the economy be as bad as the media tells us, with so many of us here buying TT'S and TV's


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Welcome!!!!!!!


----------



## puffer (Aug 28, 2008)

psychodad said:


> Welcome to the group. Can the economy be as bad as the media tells us, with so many of us here buying TT'S and TV's


Make you wonder if the recession would be as bad if it were not for the media? Or would many not even know about a recesion if it were not for the media?


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

* Welcome to Outbackers! Looks like we have our own OB Stimulus Plan! *


----------



## bradnjess (Mar 25, 2007)

*Welcome* and *Congrats!!!*

Brad


----------



## cabullydogs (Jul 12, 2008)

Dan Borer said:


> We are in the same boat. The Sydney 29RLS is set for delivery the first week in March so we got a new Ford last weekend. This is going to be exciting!
> 
> Dan and Shirley in So Cal


FORD!

And welcome Sir Campselot!


----------



## Holmes On The Road (Jan 23, 2009)

Congratulations on your new Outback.

You will love it for sure.

We are currently in an RV Resort in Myrtle Beach. Based on the number of RV units we seen on the road while travelling down here as well as the number of units around this area, it looks as though the RV community is certainly doing its part to help the economy.

Happy Camping All,

Roger


----------



## CTDOutback06 (Apr 16, 2007)

Welcome to Outbackers and CONGRATS on the new trailer!!!


----------



## Northern Wind (Nov 21, 2006)

Hey Congrats and gonna be is close enough, we even except SOB's

Welcome

Steve


----------



## Chasgirl (Aug 15, 2006)

Welcome to the Group! It is a fun bunch of people. You will love your new camper. Come up to Tyler State Park when you get a chance.









I just came back from the Dallas RV Show and they were selling alot of RVs; apparently making some really good deals. Didn't see any Outbacks though.


----------

